# So where's all the deer stories this year....



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

isn't anyone catching anything yet? 

I just spent the second day of deer muzzleloading watching does, yearlings and small bucks roam around under my treestand. Been passing everything up in hopes ole bruiser will show up. Be my luck come the last day of muzzleloading I'll be wishing one of those small bucks would show up. 

I do have the option of using my buck tag for a doe on the last day of muzzleoading if I haven't filled it yet. Last year it came down to the very last day and I hadn't seen a decent size buck yet, so I was gonna shoot the first doe to come by. Ended up taking a small 5 pointer home with me. 

I'm kind of tired of taking babies home with me all the time. I want something of decent size to do a little braggin with. Doesn't have to be a monster, but something 8 points or more and weigh more then a 100 pounds dressed out.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I haven't had any luck with either Deer or Turkeys.And I don't care what it is at this time.

big rockpile


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

It seems all my hunting areas are jacked up from the Jan ice storm....Ive had to cut new paths and walk around piles huge piles of fallen trees...not too many acorns either which doesnt help...patience will pay off though...I hope!!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Im seeing plenty of does and yearlings,and one four point two times. Hopefuly during the rut a nice buck will be with the does, but my luck that four will be the nice buck. :flame:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Standupguy said:


> It seems all my hunting areas are jacked up from the Jan ice storm....Ive had to cut new paths and walk around piles huge piles of fallen trees...not too many acorns either which doesnt help...patience will pay off though...I hope!!


Yea its a pain getting into the woods and once you get there trying to figure which way the Deer are going to move.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i did my grinding saturday and got a load of jerky done one maybe 2 to go 
we had a early doe season here 4 days ending the sunday before last i didn't see anything but i was only out for a little while thursday the had to wach the kids 
but my uncle called fri night and had shot one in his apple orchard and wanted to know if i wanted it , so the kids and i went up and picked it up. he called again that sunday and asked if i wanted another. wife made me say no. i didn't have toime to cut it up.

so we are EAB (earn a buck) this year so i have my earned tags from last year so i can shoot whatever i see durring the regular and late season but that doesn't open till the sat before thanksgiving.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It's only bow season here right now, and I don't bow hunt. Gun season doesn't open till Thanksgiving day.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Nephew shot a small doe Sunday during the youth hunt. when it went down he lit up like a Christmas tree! His dad doesn't hunt so i take him. I was pretty proud of him! here is a pic he shot it in the head so the pic is as tasteful as i could get.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, talk about a mess out there in the woods. I aborted what has become my favorite hunting spot all due to the amount of limbs and growed up underbrush. With the icestorm last winter and all the rain during the spring, it's like a jungle out there. You need a machete and a chainsaw to get around. I figured, I ain't walking a mile back in this crap! I've been hunting closer in to the road. Maybe why I'm not seeing anything big enough to catch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been seeing some deer but havent shot one yet. My wife got one a few weeks ago, and last Saturday we both passed up sure kills because we (1) both wanted something bigger and (2) didnt really feel like butchering one LOL

The nicest buck I've seen caught be my surprise when I had walked away from where my gun was while checking on a field I planted a while back.

Its still early though, and our limit is 6 each, bucks or does


----------



## Virginia_mike (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,
heres one from my small farm in Virginia


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It's only bow season here now and the rut is really getting started lately. I shot a nice 6 pointer last week making a good double lung shot and the crash of death in hearing distance. Making home made fresh Italian sausage, that turned out awesome was a blast. I'm done paying high prices for brats etc.... when mine is tasty. I also shot a yearling doe that provided my buck tag come gun season. Eating plenty of fresh venzun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Gee Mike, did you shoot that deer while it was eating strawberries?

Just kidding! Very nice buck, that's why I'm passing up the smaller bucks in hopes of bagging one of those. 

Hey brownegg, you got a good sausage recipe to share with us or do you use one of those prepackaged seasoning kits?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great Buck , Mike. He's got lots of mass.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

great buck mike!


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

My deer story is tied up in the woods untill nov. 15 :shrug:


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

thats one fine rack we dont get many like that around here


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

Good lookin Buck....put lipstick on for the pic!!


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

My 17 yr old daughter and her boyfriend took two bucks (both 3 pts), last week. They were walking through reprod on our property, saw a doe, heard thrashing, and two bucks came out of the trees fighting. Side by side they dropped both of them. Nice bucks too, daughter's first. My 17 and 23 yr old sons called me earlier this afternoon and took two nice bucks in the oregon coast range near saddle mountain, no stats yet, they're still packing them out as I type this. The weather's been great and the blacktails plentiful. Deer season ends Friday and elk season starts in 10 days. Everyone has a landowner preference tag and we have a small but well stocked resident herd.. hope we don't get 4 elk, won't know where to put 'em.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

i saw two tracks, a week or two old. that's it. OK's muzzleloader season ends the 4th, but mine is over. gotta be in KS this weekend.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Deer stories?

Does chasing them out of my back yard every morning count?

Sigh.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

The deer cam has been active. This is about the biggest of about 6 bucks we've caught. Pretty decent for our area but nothing like some of the monsters we have had in previous years.










Tons of does.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep, tomorrow is last day of black powder here in Oklahoma. I haven't shot a deer yet. Been passing up the small ones so tomorrow I will be wishing one of those small bucks or a doe comes by. I keep having this same trio (doe and two yearlings) come by everytime I'm in my treestand. I hate to bust up that family so I really hope a buck comes by tomorrow. I'll take a single doe, but I hate shooting one when they have a yearling still with them. 

Hopefully I wont be having deer tag soup this season.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice Buck, Big Deer.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Our firearm season came in yesterday morning and I've filled three of my five tags already; one of the three was a dandy 8 point, probably the best I've taken here at Wolf Cairn Moor in the 10 years we've hunted the property.

I'm hoping to save two of my tags for muzzleloader season, so I'll party hunt with Herself and my good son to help them fill their tags.

We're only allowed one buck per person per year now, so aside from the 8 pointer hanging in the barn, I've got nothing but does and button bucks in my future.

I can't figure out how to post a photo, but here is a link to a photo Herself took of me and the little buck: http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/HaggisWCM/?action=view&current=Nov-3-2007.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Good going there Cabin Fever. 

Well I'm gonna have to eat deer tag soup this week. I went out to a different spot this morning in hopes of finding a doe to fill my tag with. I got to the wooded area and parked right close to the barb wire fence. Got out and put my florescant attire on, sprayed some scent-away on me, and then preceded into the woods. I stepped over the barb wire fence and as I was straightening up, there stood a big ole 8 pointer starring at me. Just as I started to raise my blackpowder he snorted and high tailed it out of there. That ended up being the only deer I seen the whole last day of black powder season. 

Instead of finding a tree to get into I elected to still hunt today so I might find a area to start bow hunting again. I must of walked about mile square area and never saw another deer anywhere. Didn't really see any good signs either. It was hard hunting with all the icestorm damage. With all the limbs and twigs everywhere it was impossible to walk quietly anywhere. 

Deer tag soup, Yum, yum!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It's tag soup for me. We hunted public ground yesterday. Everybody down there shot but us. I take that back DH shot one but didn't get it. Today BIL killed two. DH and I didn't see anything. Grand dad saw two flags when he raised up from his nap. I saw a flag when BIL rode in to get his deer. All that makes that tag soup hard to swallow.

Tammy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I shot a buck Saturday but couldnt find him. I KNOW I hit him but he crossed a canal into some VERY thick woods, and I couldnt pick up the blood trail.

I guess the buzzards will eat well

There's still 2 months left in the season though, and I've seen deer every time I've hunted. I did shoot a big doe last week so at least the freezer is stocked and the dogs are eating well!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

So, is the handsome fellow in the photo above Haggis? Well, howdy-doodie there my neighbor to the north! Congratulations on the fine harvest.

Speaking of Santa-lookalikes, check out the photo below of my cousin SantaDan! He is a professional Santa model appearing in many advertizements (eg, Midwest Communications, Buffalo WildWings, Seasonal Concepts, etc) and having stories written about him in the St. Paul Pioneer Press and Esquire Magazine.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

It looks like there is a run on eight pointers by fellows with white beards!  

Thanks WIHH for posting the photo of my deer, and myself.

By the by, I harvested a really fat spike and a nice doe this evening while party hunting with my good son. That's five for me so far this year. :hobbyhors 

Of course, I've had fried tag before plenty of times too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe that's been my problem this year. I didn't grow my annual beard this year. I usually start growing mine in July and usually don't shave again till around christmas time. But I didn't grow one this year. I guess I better get started since our modern gun season is just two weeks away.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd say the beard makes a big difference.  

I went to see George "Gabby" Hayes (a fellow well known for his behaired face, love of tweed jackets, and affection for long Cadillacs) once when I was a youngster and he said, "Americans don't have beards, they have whiskers, Russians have beards." I'm not too sure I agree with him on that bit, I think the term "beard" somehow sounds nobler than whiskers; but what ever it's called it does give a fellow something to scratch at wistfully while pondering just where all the deer have gone.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I do not understand all the restrictions and bag limits set. We all see excessive road kill and in some situations hear about CWD. The insurances companies state that the damage to vehicles is excessive. I read last night that in 1920 the estimated deer population in the USA was 400,000. The estimated population of deer currently is 36,000, 000. Why do the states limit the kill in many places to such meager numbers?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Good question there Agmantoo. I've oftern wondered that myself. Also, why not extend the number of days per gun season. My black powder season is only 9 days long and they did finally extend our modern gun season to 16 days. But, why don't they just call the whole month of November gun season. Take up to 30 days to fill your tags whether it be muzzleloader or modern gun.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Scratch another doe for me; that's six for the firearms season so far. I might have been seven if the fawn with her had stopped for even a second, but if a neighbor doesn't get it, it will be back.

This is pretty well all right, this hunting morning and evening, then processing deer during the day. The five bairns have their freezers filling with venison, and I get something productive to do with my otherwise idle time. I'm down to one tag now, but I can yet party hunt with Herself and my good son after I fill this last; if I fill this last; "Ya cain't shoot 'em ifn ya don't see 'em." 

It has been a good year, and Lord knows I've had some years when even seeing a crow fly over was the talk about the fire at night.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

Doh! I posted mine in Countryside Families, I'll copy and paste it here.  lol
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just wanted to show off the deer my husband and I got last Tuesday (Oct 2), the second day of rifle season for us.

This is his deer, shot in the morning, we got 92 lbs of meat (all deboned except the ribs) from this guy.











And this is mine, my first deer ever! Got him in the evening, had to drag him in the dark most of the way lol. Well, my wonderful husband did most of the dragging anyway, but that's ok, I did all the butchering.  Got 98lbs of meat from him, not including the ribs (which went to the dogs because they were a mess) or most of the 3 inch thick fat on him.











I'm loving Wyoming more and more every day. We spent a total of 9 hours hunting, spread over two days, with the kids (6 and 3 1/2) in tow and got almost 200lbs of meat. And that 9 hours includes walking around, following blood tracks for about half an hour from a deer someone wounded, shooting, gutting, dragging (and boy were them babies hard to drag lol), and loading the deer into the truck, loading the kids and ourselves into the truck and heading down the road. And we only had to drive about 15 miles to boot. I know that may not be a big deal to some, but it is to us.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Another big 8 pointer walked by my stand this morning, and all I could do was try to figure how much meat he might have put in the freezer. :grump: 

Herself and my good son both yet have their buck tags, but they were both at work, and I all I have left is a single "antlerless only" tag. I promised my self I would save two tags for muzzleloader season, but the weather has been so nice it's hard not to be in the stand, then when a legal deer walks by, it's hard not to shoot them. Maybe the buck will be back one evening when Herself and my good son are out with me; party hunting being legal here, I wouldn't left him off so easy next time.

It sure is nice out for this time of year; I was riding my Harley "Sultana" yesterday, even though I was dodging ice on the road.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I went out today to scout out the woods for the upcoming rifle season, and took my bow along. Spent 5 hours sneaking, shooting, tracking, field dressing, skinning and cleaning up my first deer of the year. A very nice mature doe actually snuk up on me, and I was downwind of her. when I seen her, she caught my eye blink and started the head bobbing and snorting. She made her way from my left to right at what seemed 25 yards and she heard me draw down on her. I held tight till I could see all of her shoulder blade and she wasn't quick enough. Went through her right shoulder blade, through both lungs and out the other side. When she took off, another deer was behind her and took off left while she turned and ran straight away. Well I couldn't find my arrow or any blood for at least a half hour thinking she was the one going left. After about the fifth time back to her original location and widening out my search, I finally found the trail heading the other way and a few minutes later, there she was. I shot her forty yards from the edge of a cornfield and she ran about a hundred yards deeper into the woods, making it an all uphill drag. Now I'm wore out and ready for a nap. Good luck to the rest of you hunters, maybe I'll have another story and possibly a picture when rifle season makes it here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I went out at 11 O'clock Saturday to ride the fence perimeters. I got down to the back pasture, and decided to cut off the ATV to see if I could hear any dogs running.

I heard a pack WAY off on the far side of a 120 acre bean field that they just finished picking, so I rode over that way. I could hear the dogs coming closer, so I parked and got the rifle out. In just a few minutes a deer came out and started across the big field about 200 yds away. Then it made the fatal mistake of turning in my direction .

It ran up to the ditch that divides the 2 fields and stopped long enough for me to put a 120 gr Ballistic Tip through the shoulder. It dropped right there, and at 11:15 I was headed back to the house It wasnt a huge one, but it will taste just as good!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Here in the Badger State we are off to a good start. We have 6 deer on the meat pole so far, 3 bucks and 3 does between the 4 of us hunters. We have 7 more days of the gun season left, and a deer or two more will provide lots of great venzun for everyone.
Here is a pick of one of the bucks my son bagged. My grandson will be a future hunter if his interests remain intact.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Would like to post a few pics of our deer we killed this year but it says I am not allowed to post attacthments, whats up with that? What am I missing?


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

mdharris68 said:


> I went out today to scout out the woods for the upcoming rifle season, and took my bow along. Spent 5 hours sneaking, shooting, tracking, field dressing, skinning and cleaning up my first deer of the year. A very nice mature doe actually snuk up on me, and I was downwind of her. when I seen her, she caught my eye blink and started the head bobbing and snorting. She made her way from my left to right at what seemed 25 yards and she heard me draw down on her. I held tight till I could see all of her shoulder blade and she wasn't quick enough. Went through her right shoulder blade, through both lungs and out the other side. When she took off, another deer was behind her and took off left while she turned and ran straight away. Well I couldn't find my arrow or any blood for at least a half hour thinking she was the one going left. After about the fifth time back to her original location and widening out my search, I finally found the trail heading the other way and a few minutes later, there she was. I shot her forty yards from the edge of a cornfield and she ran about a hundred yards deeper into the woods, making it an all uphill drag. Now I'm wore out and ready for a nap. Good luck to the rest of you hunters, maybe I'll have another story and possibly a picture when rifle season makes it here.


I have spent three entire days in the woods, only to see a bunch of does and 5 bucks. I took two shots at 25 yards at a nice 8 pointer, but I must of got buck fever. He walked away laughing at me. So out to the shooting range today to check my scope, and sure enough, it was buck fever. Well, maybe tommorow or next weekend. I will definately shoot two does if I can't score a buck this year. Wish me luck.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Last night someone must of hit this deer. It made its way to the field next to the road. This morning on my way home from work, I saw it sitting in the field. Thinking it couldn't be a deer just sitting there, I thought it might be one of my calves. I quick got my binoculars and went back. As I pulled along the side of the road, it jumped up, and only had half its back legs. The bottom halves were just dangling, broken right in half. This poor buck was crawling on its front legs for all it was worth to get to the woods and hide. He was hit so hard his horns were both broken off! I called the cops, and an hour later they came and shot it, gave me a tag for him, and said, there ya go!
Now, first of all, it took four very bad shots for this cop to kill it. I wanted to take that 9mm and do it myself. I didn't see the first two shots, so I asked him where he hit him, because DH loves deer meat. He said, oh in the neck. The poor thing was laying in a creek by now, not even close to being dead. I said, maybe you should try again, lol. Again he hit it in the neck. I'm thinking, whats with this guy, shoot him in the head and end it already. Finally, the cop says, maybe I should try the head, they are really tough animals ya know. He gets closer and boom, he hits his head finally. This buck looks up at us, stares right at me, by now I'm feeling a little emotional about the whole thing, :Bawling: but the darn thing was still blinking his eyes and still breathing. That was it, I couldn't take anymore. I said, I gotta go. The cop left with me, gave me the tag, over!!
Now, there is a frozen buck laying there, couse my DH is in a wheelchair, and all day we haven't been able to get some people to come help bring it home, not to mention, we have no idea how to gut it, skin it or any of that!
So, thats my hunting story, and my question is, how long can it stay in the frozen water and still be good for the freezer?? :help:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I'm eating another unfilled deer tag again! I filled my buck tag but for some odd reason I just couldn't find a doe to shoot at. I watched 5 come running by so fast while being chased by a nice 10 pointer but all I could do is watch them run through the heavy brush. Then I watched a doe for about 40 minutes feeding around, but she would never quite step out in the open in order for me to fire a round at her. 

Then this last weekend the weather was miserable. The wind was gusting in all directions. I tried walking and it seemed no matter what direction I walked the wind was at my back. It just wasn't meant for me to get a doe this year. Today was a nice cold frosty morning and no wind. Talked to a cuz today and he said he went in the same area I have my treestand to cut some wood and the doe's took off running everywhere. I told him "Well thanks for telling me that"!


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess I will give up hunting for "the big one". I seen him, although not long enough to get a good solid aim. I turned down a nice big 8 pointer, that had 6 on one side and two on the other. I woulda shoulda coulda killed any number of does and something made me hold out for a buck. Now I have to wait till doe season (Jan 1-9) to fill my last two deer tags. At least I don't have to eat my tags this year.........yet.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a few that have been taken that are coming in to be mounted. The big guy scored out at 206 Typical, will likely net in the 190's. The "little" guy scored at 186 Typical and we thought he was huge til we nestled his antlers into the other one!!

I'll be heading out for Late Muzzle loading the 29th, if I see one of those guys walking up, chances are, I'd freeze!! LOL 



















The Bucks are starting to shed their antlers around here already.


----------

